# Unusual Baby Rbp



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

My last 3-4 rbp spawns have given me a few unusual babies say 20-30 light colored ones.I keep close eye on my fry looking for anything different, like the spot they get on tail(first sign of color)to make sure they get it.I've noticed some light colored babies from different batches n in different tank setups(inside & outside pool).they're not albinos as they do have they tail spot, ect but they are very noticeable(half as dark as rest of fry).I've set some aside for further observation n have other plans for these also. Has anyone one else that's bred or breeding rbp noticed this also? It seems that only my most recent spawning are producing these.is it possible I'm close to producing albino(maybe with more planned breeding)rbp? I'm curently growing some "light rbp"out for future breeding. Is there anyone else that's tryd or is trying to produce albino rbp?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Any Pics?


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

You guys want pics I have some of bruners rbp fry that I have growing out and have noticed one.

You guys want pics I have some of bruners rbp fry that I have growing out and have noticed one.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a pic one of bruners rbp


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

guss not won't upload


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a fry that was almost see-through, it was totally lighter than the rest. When I grew him out he darkened up though. I'm interested to see what yours looks like though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know a ton about albino genes, but from what i do know your either albino or your not so to get albinos you would need normal parents that cary an albino gene or a normal parent with an albino. This knowlege is from snakes, but i would assume the same or similar laws of genetics but i could be mistaken.

Pics would be cool.

Id grow them up seperatly and see what they turn out to be like.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have pc so I can't post pics n duster having problems too.I'm gonna raise a few to breed back to parents n breed some of the lighters ones with each other also to see what I come up with.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If they show their tail marks, they are not albinos. They may show less piogment then usual, but they won't be albinos.
A


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> If they show their tail marks, they are not albinos. They may show less piogment then usual, but they won't be albinos.
> A


I know they're not albinos I never said they were.I said they were about half as dark as the rest of the batch.nevermind I guess its my imagination.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Must be my imiagination to. But from my knowledge albinoism is a recesive gene That may or may not show some or any at all in youth. Look it up.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> If they show their tail marks, they are not albinos. They may show less piogment then usual, but they won't be albinos.
> A


I know they're not albinos I never said they were.I said they were about half as dark as the rest of the batch.nevermind I guess its my imagination.
[/quote]

Bruner , you need to stop taking things so serious around here , everybody is here for the same reasons and , nobody is trying to discredit your observations or anything else you have to say . You get agitated so easily , reminds me of how I used to be.

Anyways , I too have also had lighter colored red bellies , which simply darken with age. I have also noticed Reds of all shapes and sizes , I thought most people would have noticed it's not that uncommon.

Weak genetics ? who knows.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lil update this light rbp is still just as light as it was at 2-3" as it is at 6"+. Its definitely not weak genetics, my fish are strong at any size, awesome growth rates, ect. I'm sure Everyones seen long fin tern, but I just watched some unusual rbp one with double tail like a goldfish(bottom half split), & a very odd looking double mouthed rbp.one mouth above the other. Double the chompers.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow you have a double tailed one and a double mouthed one? Weird! I have had a couple mutants that I noticed like one that was snub nosed, one that looks like it has bad gill curl (but the other fish do not, my water is fine), and one that had pectoral fins coming out of his gills. Other than that, runts are common, and I was wondering if it may be possible to breed dwarf piranha from the little ones, cause they appear totally healthy, are quick and rarely get netted, they are just much smaller. Like they almost stopped growing or slowed way down at 1" or so. I have thought about setting a few of these aside and see how they develop.
That would be a good niche since tank size is a prohibiting factor for many people who want piranha.
???


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

2-tail n double mouth aren't from my fish. I found them on you-tube. The rbp that don't grow as fast aren't growing as fast for a reason, they're weaker they're natures food for they're faster,meaner siblings. Runts probably live shorter lives. There you go sanjo start saving the smalls after couple generations you'll have you some pigmy piranha. Pint size predator. Another keeper says he has 3-4year old reds only 4".


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Weird that nobody has seen an albino piranha yet.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh there's a couple them out there too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Weird that nobody has seen an albino piranha yet.


 There was an "albino" p being sold on ebaby of somethign a while back. I dont remember fully but i dont think it was albino though it was deffinitly noticably lighter in colour.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilla belly piranha=VBP. I've got few of these out there myself. Have you seen the double tail or the two mouthed rbp cluster? 2-tail is actually awesome looking. Top half of fin is normal, bottom half split into two(like a goldfish) I bet he's a fast mofo with dual rutters in the ass end!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

You can have coloured Albinos!

The albino gene only effects melanin so any other colours that are present are not effected. You can have red, blue, green, yellow etc albino Guppies because these colours are not created using melanin.

I don't think what you have is anything to do with the albino gene. It's probably just a variation in colour and your Fish could probably be selectively bred to increase it's expression, not only in the numbers of light coloured fry in each batch but also in intensity.

I hope you do succeed in breeding a different colour variant, good luck.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's some pics of my vanilla rbp floating around here somewhere.I know they up on other site. Thread titles same.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Vanilla belly piranha=VBP. I've got few of these out there myself. Have you seen the double tail or the two mouthed rbp cluster? 2-tail is actually awesome looking. Top half of fin is normal, bottom half split into two(like a goldfish) I bet he's a fast mofo with dual rutters in the ass end!


 ive seen the two mouthed one but i dont remeber if ive seen the two tail one or not. The two mouth one i saw looked somewhat deformed in the face so you couldnt tell if it was actually two mouths or if it was just an injury or deformity that made a mouth like indent.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

2tail IMO is cool looking. It shows pics & video link in gallery on other site. I sure you can search two tail rbp on you-tube n it come right up. Piranha with two tails on you-tube will bring it up. & double mouth is there too.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wacky


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats an awesome video never seen 2 tails before


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man thats nut's a two tailed and a two mouthed piranha awsome


----------

